# Strawberry Lemon Skeeter Pee?



## NorCal (May 26, 2014)

Getting ready to start another batch of SP. My plan is to follow the SP recipe, but add previously frozen strawberries in a bag, along with pectic enzyme and follow the same steps. Foresee any issues in doing this?


----------



## topkeg (May 26, 2014)

I'm about 75% through a SP that I added a pound of strawberries to. Between the fresh fruit and the 1118 the fermenting process is fast and furious from the start. I also went with more sugar, trying to kick up the ABV to about 12%. I'm finding that adding just about any fruit or previous wine lees give a nice little hint of the fruit with the lemon. People are always very surprised at how little "lemon tart" there is in the wine.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## chasemandingo (May 26, 2014)

So how many lbs are needed to impart a significant strawberry flavor?


----------



## NorCal (May 26, 2014)

I was thinking 5lbs or so of frozen, syrupy strawberries would impart a tart strawberry taste.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sgtdean68w (May 29, 2014)

I just finished a batch of strawberry lemonade. I used 2 bags of frozen strawberries. I believe they were 4lbs each. I bumped my ABV to about 13.5% and is really good!


----------



## NorCal (May 30, 2014)

I chickened out at the checkout stand and went for the four berries; Dragon Blood. I'm going to do a blend of the processes and recipe of the two; mosquito blood?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri (May 30, 2014)

My hubby LOVES strawberry only DB. It's his fave. Don't chicken out next time.


----------



## NorCal (May 31, 2014)

jojabri said:


> My hubby LOVES strawberry only DB. It's his fave. Don't chicken out next time.



Hey Gina, it is so simple and fast to make, perhaps I'll do another batch and not chicken out


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 1, 2014)

I just started a strawberry lemon batch yesterday. I used 15 pounds of strawberries and 96oz of lemon juice.

Here's my version of Lon's recipe using bagged fruit in the primary. In this recipe, just substitute whatever fruit you like. You can bump up the lemon or keep it low. I have produces delicious wine in two weeks---primary to bottle---using this method.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine-41825/


----------



## reefman (Jun 2, 2014)

jojabri said:


> My hubby LOVES strawberry only DB. It's his fave. Don't chicken out next time.


Gina,
What's your recipe?


----------



## jojabri (Jun 2, 2014)

reefman said:


> Gina,
> What's your recipe?



I've made a few batches, I follow the Dragon Blood recipe, and sub out the tri-berry blend for strawberries. I've used both fresh and frozen with positive results.

I have even on occasion used the Bacardi Strawberry Daquiri frozen concentrate when back sweetening. It does help bring out more strawberry flavor and improves mouthfeel. I will warn you, that stuff has seeds in it, so it needs to be STRAINED when adding it. For a 5 gallon, when doing this, I used 2 sleeves of the frozen Bacardi plus a 2 cp sugar simple syrup. There is actually a coupon currently for $1.0 off 2 Bacardi Frozen concentrates, which makes it pretty cheap. Coupon link here: http://www.coupons.com/coupons/Beverage-Coupons-103/?pid=15493&nid=10&zid=yn07


----------



## topkeg (Jun 26, 2014)

6 gallons of SP with "touch of strawberry" (1 lb) in the bottle! VERY good. I also upped the starting SG get a 12% ABV. Went idle at 1.000, I didn't try to coax it down, sparkaloid'd it and bottled. First glass to the wife was, "hmmm, now this I can drink". Yea she's used to my other so-so grape attempts.



Next batch.. Jalapeño Wine!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

